
Printing Therapeutic Proteins in 3D Using Nanoengineered Bioink - bookofjoe
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/adhm.201801553
======
mometsi
At the forefront of technology we occasionally get a chance to steer the
language around a new concept while it's still pliable. A bit of imagination
at the right time has given us variacs, dynamite, scuba gear, and lasers.

In that spirit, I hope you'll join me in pronouncing the word bioink as
/'bjɔɪŋk/, with a single syllable, like boink.

